# how to plant a Rosette sword



## rick42 (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a Rosette sword in my tank. Should the root system be in the gravel , or should it be attached to a rock or wood ?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Sword plants should have their roots in the substrate, not attached to a rock or piece of wood. The crown of the roots should be at the surface of the substrate, not deeply buried in the substrate.


----------



## rick42 (Nov 17, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Sword plants should have their roots in the substrate, not attached to a rock or piece of wood. The crown of the roots should be at the surface of the substrate, not deeply buried in the substrate.


Thanks hoppy. I've had them planted too deep. I tugged them up a little , just enough that the base crown is exposed.


----------

